# My new Audi A1 BE 2.0 tdi



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi here is my new audi A1 BE 2.0 TDI Sline with exclusive red leather
really pleased with it and think it looks stunning.

So now i have a red audi S3 with black interior and black audi A1 with red interior his and hers cars


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice! You on the a1 forum?


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

JA0395 said:


> Nice! You on the a1 forum?


yer bud posted there aswell


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely that


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Those seats are very red :doublesho Not for me. Lol


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Those seats are very red :doublesho Not for me. Lol


they dont look that garish in real life, there really quite understated in real life


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice interior, for some reason Audi interiors always show as really bright under the camera lense.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice , My red leather looks like that in pictures but in the flesh it's a different colour and much easier on the eye 

That's nice


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nice interior, for some reason Audi interiors always show as really bright under the camera lense.


Most things red show up brighter than they really are when photographed, especially if the rest of the image is quite dark and you want it to be visible. A black car with a red interior is a bad combo for a digital camera because it will automatically meter for the black paint or the darker bits of the interior, leaving the red overexposed and lacking colour data meaning it all appears a bright shade of red as opposed to a varying shade across the lighter and darker areas. It also doesn't help that neither AdobeRGB or sRGB can accurately capture red:










When shooting reds with a digital camera you always have to dial down the exposure by quite a bit I've found. Shooting poppies is a bloody nightmare!

EDIT: Incidentally your camera, the D3000, has the option to shoot in both settings in the 'Colour Space' menu. I don't know what the default setting is, though.

Anyway I'll shut up now! The car looks awesome BTW. Now get it lowered!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

_Lower it_


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

Cracking car


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Those seats are very red :doublesho Not for me. Lol


LOL I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

red leather always looks the nuts


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

looks lovely chap :thumb: love those wheels


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

That looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

:argie:Nice.

Like a bit o slut red


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I love the colour combo, looking good nice motor


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks a stunning little car


----------

